# Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2006)

*has anyone had a problem like this? : I had a huge rash-all over my stomach, my arms *my chest everywhere. I've had this for YEARS. We're not talking a once in a while thing, we're talking YEARS.

 Well last night my best friend and i are trying to figure out what is causing this, how to make it go away (I've tried everything-lotions, prescription drugs everything) and it was weird because I hadn't scratched all day.  We had gone shopping and my best friend if she sees me scratch will say " STOP THAT" you know as best friends will do. 

Well we were at the olive garden and I started to eat the bread. No sooner did I put the bread in my mouth then I started scratching like there was no tomorrow.

We thought it was an isolated incident. 

So this morning I wake up and see we have biscuits for breakfast. My best friend came over because she wnated to go shopping some more and I grabbed a biscuit, No sooner than I put one in my mouth I started scratching again.

I think I may have an allergy to bread. Has anyone heard of this or am I off my rocker?

Also-is there a diet i can follow that doesnt include bread or milk (I'm lactose intolerant as well)?


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 12, 2006)

You may have a wheat allergy.  And you'd be surprised which foods contain wheat!

http://www.lpch.org/diseaseHealthInf...rgy/wheat.html

Try staying off everything on that list for a couple days.  It won't hurt you in the short term, and you may have found your answer.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 12, 2006)

As the last person said this sounds like you have a wheat allergy - try a gluten-free diet and see if that makes any difference


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies-I'll definately try it. It's hard because I love bread! But you know sometimes what goes on internally the body shows externally something is wrong.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Thanks ladies-I'll definately try it. It's hard because I love bread! But you know sometimes what goes on internally the body shows externally something is wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good luck! 

It is really hard. I try to maintain a gluten-free diet for health reasons, It really does make a change. If this is what's wrong with you you'll notice a HUGE difference, alot of people have wheat allergys for years until they find out. There are some great gluten free recipies out there also!

Let us know what happens


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

You need a gluten-free diet, or Atkins (low carb if you want to avoid much bread and milk like me).. I'm lactose intolerant too and bread doesn't just give me allergies, it gives me a tummy ache, a while later I get a heart-burn.. you never know what they put in breads (i just found out that some bakeries add milk to keep it soft and sell it as gluten-free milk-free bread!!) so better be safe and avoid 'em if you are not sure. 

I've been low carbing for a while and I feel sooooo much better when it comes to allergies and since there is no lactose, I'm super happy!


----------



## Katja (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

*Wow, I'm surprised you went years with scratching and a doctor didn't diagnose it.  It's a catch 22 because you will have to give up something you enjoy consuming, BUT your caloric intake will probably decrease if you exclude all wheat (or gluten whatever) from your diet.  You will probably lose weight since carbs and calories go hand in hand.  (So it is a good thing, if you want to lose weight)

Anyways.  I also wanted to say that I LOVE carbs.  I could never give up bread.  Unless of course I become allergic to it. *


----------



## farra712 (Jan 29, 2007)

If you do try to avoid wheat or gluten, and you don't find any relief, you may want to ask a dermatologist if you might have hyperkeratosis.  This can sometimes feel like an allergy or a rash and looks rash-like in most cases.  This just means that your dead skin cells are not shedding rapidly enough and they can start to block your hair follicles  and pores causing itchiness, ingrown hairs, and inflammation.  There isn't really a "cure" for this, but your doctor can prescribe you a body wash that will help shed your dead skin more efficiently so that your follicles and pores can function in the way they are supposed to.  Just something to check into if it isn't an allergy!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

Wheat/gluten allergies are really big right now so fortunately there are also a tonne of great bread type alternatives.  I can't give you brand names since I am in Canada and they are probably different,  but if you go to your local health food store and ask,  they will be able to provide you with alternatives.  For stuff like pasta,  try rice noodles instead.  I don't even notice a difference anymore.   Just look around a bit and you'll be able to enjoy bread again.


----------



## cyens (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

.

But I seriously think you should go talk to a doctor about this, they'll run a test to see if your allergic and to what your allergic too. Then, they'll give you the best advices for your alternatives.

If you allergic to wheat, you can eat anything rice or corn insted.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

Hey everyone- I didn't go visit my doctor instead I really really really cut back on the bread products and guess what? 

My rash dissappeared. 

I kid you not. 

First let me tell you how bad my rash got: It was from the top of my knees, all the way to my neck and down my arms and all over my back. I had been to the Doctor before with it and they were convinced it was eczema. 
Nope.

So I took all the medicines nuthin happened and I said to heck with it and stopped eating bread.

Within a week the swelling and redness went down
Within 2 weeks there were just dry skin and redness
within 3 weeks it calmed down signifigantly 

and NOW after I believe about 3 months since I originally posted- my rash is gone. There is no trace that it was even there. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Holly (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone heard of this? (Not sure where to put this but since its food related...)*

It definitely could be a gluten allergy. My sister had the same problem as you, and now she's way better since the doctors isolated her problem


----------

